# iptables @#%! errors

## mael4

10-321-99-128 root # iptables -L

modprobe: Can't open dependencies file /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/modules.dep (No such file or directory)

iptables v1.2.6a: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

Can someone help?!  I have an iptable rule script I wrote that I'm trying to get started.  Thanks!

----------

## mgirard

I have been working a lot with iptables under gentoo recently, so.... the first question would be did you compile into your kernel the REQUIRED stuff for iptables?

There is a bunch of stuff, I will walk you through it if you did not. If you do have all the requisite kernel stuff, what other info can you provide?

-Mg

----------

## mael4

hrm, I searched through my .config and found these lines:

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

Do I need to have some modules installed to run iptables?  I'm assuming M equals module.

Thanks mgirard, and cool avatar ;)

----------

## mael4

Nevermind, I found where I made a mistake and recompiled it.  Works great now.

Thanks anyways.

----------

## Advocate

Where had you made the mistake????

I'm havinf the EXACT same problem and can't find a solution!

Please help

----------

## mael4

 *Advocate wrote:*   

> Where had you made the mistake????
> 
> I'm havinf the EXACT same problem and can't find a solution!
> 
> Please help

 

http://www.unixreview.com/documents/s=1237/urm0103c/0103c.htm

Thats how I found the necessary things for iptables.

----------

